# How much beer do you drink?



## thisispants (17/9/14)

Just out of interest?

I've found that my beer consumption is increasing the more I brew....a good sign that I'm making better beer I guess.

So, do you find you're drinking insane amounts of beer to free up bottles/kegs so you can brew more?


----------



## BrosysBrews (17/9/14)

thisispants said:


> Just out of interest?
> 
> I've found that my beer consumption is increasing the more I brew....a good sign that I'm making better beer I guess.
> 
> So, do you find you're drinking insane amounts of beer to free up bottles/kegs so you can brew more?


This is where broke student mates come in handy, I have a free bottle emptying service almost on call whenever needed, they will even drink the brew experimients that dont turn out as desired! Bless the perpetual uni student and thier desire to help society


----------



## Forever Wort (17/9/14)

I definitely drink more beer now that I am brewing regularly. But I also drink more _good beer_. 

Usually I will have two or three beers every second day with more on special occasions. Drinking only every second day is hard sometimes with socialising but I always get at least two alcohol free days a week. I just feel healthier when I have them.


----------



## GABBA110360 (17/9/14)

Forever Wort said:


> I definitely drink more beer now that I am brewing regularly. But I also drink more _good beer_.
> 
> Usually I will have two or three beers every second day with more on special occasions. Drinking only every second day is hard sometimes with socialising but I always get at least two alcohol free days a week. I just feel healthier when I have them.


I think i'd spill more than that!
6 plus schooners or stubbies after work and the weekend well who's really counting.
what ever I feel like lol!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

I dont drink enough beer. Period.


----------



## SJW (17/9/14)

I drink a about 5 pints a night and a few more on weekends because I'm not at work.
My name is Stave and I'm an alcholocholic


----------



## Spiesy (17/9/14)

Too much :unsure:


----------



## mje1980 (17/9/14)

Lucky to be a longneck a week lately. Hardly interested the last few months. I'm sure come summer it'll turn completely around


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

SJW said:


> My name is Stave and I'm an alcholocholic


My name is Stu, I am a drunk. I dont see the need for meetings to admit I am a drunk


----------



## MartinOC (17/9/14)

The way I described it to the Magistrate who demanded to know how much I drink every day, was "I'll have a couple. That can be a couple of glasses, a couple of stubbies, a couple of pints, a couple of bottles or a couple of litres...it all depends on what I'm doing & the strength of the beer".

Not satisfied with my response, she wanted to know EXACTLY how many cans/stubbies/bottles I drink each day, to which I responded "I don't drink out of cans or stubbies. I'll have approximately the equivalent of 2-3 bottles".

Not satisfied with my response, she said "What do you mean by 'the equivalent of'?"

I responded "Well, your Honour, you see I'm a homebrewer. I make my own beer & I drink it on draught from stainless steel kegs leftover from the soft-drink industry. It's a hobby that I've been involved with for over 30 years & I've won multiple prizes for beers that I've made at State & National level & even one International prize. I'm on the organising committee for Victoria's amateur brewing competition, where I'm the Chief Steward, which means I stay sober, whilst everyone around me is drinking lots of free beer."

She said "Yes, well, it's obviously difficult to gauge the strength of homebrewed beer, isn't it, so you don't know how much alcohol you're consuming"

"Actually, no, your Honour. The drop in specific gravity multiplied by 0.14 will give you a fairly accurate % ABV". The Police prosecutor by this point was looking down & quietly smiling to himself.....

After much blustering & yet ANOTHER lecture on the Demon Alcohol, she finally aquiesced & deigned to remove the Interlock from my car (which SHE had imposed in the first place).

So, I still have a couple each day, after I'm done driving.....


----------



## thisispants (17/9/14)

Ha, well played.


----------



## barls (17/9/14)

SJW said:


> I drink a about 5 pints a night and a few more on weekends because I'm not at work.
> My name is Stave and I'm an alcholocholic


steve alcoholics are quitters and nobody likes a quiter.


----------



## Phoney (17/9/14)

I only drink on Friday nights and saturday afternoons / nights these days. It's hard to count how much since it depends on the size of the glass and how much I pour in, but anywhere from 4 to 10 schooners at a guess. As a result 4 kegs will last me 6+ months.

I can't go to work tired or hungover anymore...


----------



## Dips Me Lid (17/9/14)

I'm on call for work once a month so I take a week off regularly. I then proceed to make up for that week of lost drinking time by drinking excessively for three weeks straight.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/9/14)

I have 1-2 glasses on weekdays and on Fridays and Saturdays might have up to 5. I normally have 2 nights a week off. 
As above, I'm finding I drink more now I'm making decent beer. At least now I'm drinking because I enjoy it, not like the old days.


----------



## spog (17/9/14)

Jeez now that's a question,of course it varies but averaging it out,roughly the equivalent of a slab per week.
Cheers....hic...burp...spog...  Oohhhh ****,don't remember eating that!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

My Doctor told me I can have 2-3 stubbies per night...I was happy with that


----------



## ltp (17/9/14)

I guess I'm a glass half-empty type of guy - less worried about my consumption, more worried about supply.


----------



## zappa (17/9/14)

I generally only drink a pint a day, unless I can get away with more. The handbrake is there for a reason. I do love weekends though. I've not faced the Spanish inquisition yet while I'm out "doing the gardening". I tend to get away with half a dozen or so on Saturdays and Sundays. 

I'd drink more if I could get away with it. Probably have a problem.


----------



## CrookedFingers (17/9/14)

Every time I look down, my glass is half empty......

So I fill it up again !!

I usually take a day off a couple times a week.
Apart from that I drink a few, depending on how jolly I wish to feel.

Cheers.


CF


----------



## Crofty (17/9/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My Doctor told me I can have 2-3 stubbies per night...I was happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you're not drinking the original inhabitants of those bottles Stu.


----------



## kenlock (17/9/14)

How much beer do I drink?

I only have one.......................at a time. 

:drinks:


----------



## dago001 (17/9/14)

I drink ..... Therefore I am.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/9/14)

Crofty said:


> I'm hoping you're not drinking the original inhabitants of those bottles Stu.


Any beer tastes OK after you have had 3-4


----------



## SJW (17/9/14)

I know I drink fur too much, so say my doctor, but every year my liver function test comes back perfect, so he says.........ok keep up the good work


----------



## danestead (17/9/14)

Probably 2 a night with a couple of AFDs per week with usually 1 weekend night where id have 10 I suppose. I thought I was bad but gees some of u guys suck down a serious amount of piss.


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/14)

SJW said:


> I know I drink fur too much, so say my doctor, but every year my liver function test comes back perfect, so he says.........ok keep up the good work


Steve, that sounds similar to a conversation my brother had with his doctor.
He was feeling a bit fluey so he went to the doc and explained his symptoms, whereupon the doc drew some blood for analysis.
Called him back in about a week later and explained that he had Ross River fever, and that he was the first case that he had ever seen that didn't need immediate hospitalisation, and that he should continue whatever he was doing to stay well.
No-one needed to give him a licence to drink too many longies of VB, smoke too many Winnie Reds and pull the odd billy, but there ya go.


----------



## menoetes (17/9/14)

As much as I can get away with as far as SWMBO is concerned 

I'm trying to stay ahead of an alcoholic intervention (just check my e-signature), so no more than one or two nights drinking throughout the week and as much as I can get away with on the weekend. Like others have said, the more I brew - the more I want to drink. I just want to keep tasting my newer brews and see how the others are progressing over time...

My secret; go on a boys weekend every 3 -4 weeks with fellow drunks and get the worst of it out of your system for a while. I'm off to Tin Can Bay next weekend to drink in fishman territory. Hopefully the locals won't be too rough on us


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/9/14)

I was a young and impressionable bar keep many years ago, and 5-6 nights of heavy drinking was the norm, things happened, drank more, I crashed, lost some stuff and got smacked in the mouth by my best mate. (thanks) The next morning he put me on a bus from one side of the country to the other. Some 20 years later I'm pretty good with where I'm at, I have 6 kids all told, to 4 different mothers, one ex-wife is reason enough for most blokes to drink. There always seems to be something to have to 'deal' with and the biggest tip for young players is to sit with that for a while soak up the emotion and figure out the what, where, why, and how.
I probably drink 4 or 5 nights a week but that will range from one 90ml taster to 5or 6 pints and I supose most of the time it's 2 or 3 middys (pots).
As i have been down some dark alleys in my time I remain well aware of where I'm at, and I've been on green 'p"s for like 4 years so I have to be 0.0ABV the next day.
My best mate is still my best mate too.

MB


----------



## hwall95 (17/9/14)

I normally only drink on the weekends due to uni work during the week (and weekends unfortunately). Although if I finish a bunch of assignments it's nice to take a break before sleep such as tonight. Safe to my porter has improved a lot since I last tried it


----------



## Pogierob (18/9/14)

kenlock said:


> How much beer do I drink?
> 
> I only have one.......................at a time.
> 
> :drinks:


I have been known to pour myself a beer, lose it, pour a new one and then find the first. So I guess I can't honestly say one at a time as neither go to waste.


----------



## Kiwimike (18/9/14)

I use a 1 litre jug so that I can keep track of the quantity that I am having - 1 jug during the week, then 2 during the weekend. However if a friend happens to be there wanting a beer that may change!


----------



## Ces (18/9/14)

Much more than I or anyone should...


----------



## Kingy (18/9/14)

Whenever I'm not at work or asleep there is a beer in my hand. Been trying for an AFD for a few years now. Probly try again next Monday


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/14)

usually 1 pint every other night during winter and maybe 1or 2 middies every night during summer
Winter is usually dark/heavy beers, summer is milds/mid strengths


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/14)

Lucky to be 4 or 5 pints over the course of a weekend lately. Just cant get into the grove. Bring on summer.
Plus my heroin habit tends to be a bit of a distraction.


----------



## philmud (18/9/14)

I usually drink most of my weekly intake on a Friday/Saturday which might mean around 4 - 5 pints per night (lately it's been less). I also generally have one beer on a Thursday (just in case Friday never arrives) and probably every couple if weeks, one or two on a Sunday afternoon. I say moderate, but my Dr says "moderately heavy" consumption.


----------



## Grott (18/9/14)

Many many years ago I didn't have a drink for a week. Feeling unwell I went to the doc who informed I was dehydrated. Haven't been dehydrated since!


----------



## Moad (18/9/14)

Trying not to drink mon-wed but proving difficult. Generally 1 or 2 schooners of a week night and then a dozen saturday night. If I'm brewing on a Sunday I'll have a couple more depending on if I went past a dozen.

Nothing like I used to when I was single, almost every night was a dozen


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Lucky to be 4 or 5 pints over the course of a weekend lately. Just cant get into the grove. Bring on summer.
> Plus my heroin habit tends to be a bit of a distraction.


Still wearing your Wonder Woman outfit then?


----------



## Weizguy (18/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Lucky to be 4 or 5 pints over the course of a weekend lately. Just cant get into the grove. Bring on summer.
> Plus my heroin habit tends to be a bit of a distraction.


I feel ur pain, brother. The compulsive masturbation gets in the way of holding a drink steady here. Drug habit/love habit. Been mentioned elsewhere.

It's still better than the other sex addiction I used to cultivate, except when they had a flat head to rest the beer on.
Is anyone really reading this?


----------



## justatad (18/9/14)

Depends if you ask my doctor, my wife or me and you'll probably get four different answers!


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Still wearing your Wonder Woman outfit then?


You mean like, right this second?

Well..um..._no_. Of course not..


----------



## mckenry (18/9/14)

Two or three AFD's per week depending on where I work and stay. the other 4 or 5 nights I'll have about 2L and on weekends if I dont have to drive, it'll be 3L.
Bit too much I guess. I enjoy it though and dont have a problem NOT having a drink.


----------



## GABBA110360 (18/9/14)

I only drink a reasonable quantity of beer on days ending in ay the other ones don't count in my opinion


----------



## dammag (18/9/14)

I normally taper down on Monday and have only 1 or 2 beers, then have a couple of AFD's then get back into it.

Thursday to Sunday is normally around 6 stubbies worth.

I don't think this is excessive. You will go to a lot of funerals caused by a lot of things before you go to someone's funeral caused by beer consumption.


----------



## boybrewer (18/9/14)

I will most likely drink 2 -3 pots a night only because I have 3 kegs and no else to share it with .


----------



## chemfish (18/9/14)

Around 3 a day normally, some days I won't drink other days I will have 7 or 8 though. Averaged over a week maybe 4 or 5 sixpacks.... certainly a lot more than the pre brewing days.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/14)

Dave70 said:


> Lucky to be 4 or 5 pints over the course of a weekend lately. Just cant get into the grove. Bring on summer.
> Plus my heroin habit tends to be a bit of a distraction.


Feel your pain..

Cocain is so bloody expensive now...


----------



## manticle (18/9/14)

Lots. Love it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/9/14)

I have been drinking more since I started brewing and when the beer got good it certainly increased some what. Truth is before I brewed I couldn't have given a rats ass about beer, now I am in heaven...hop heaven that is :icon_drool2:

The usual week will be a couple of schooners a night or even just a couple of 250ml glasses, nights like tonight when the bride is out I have been through about 5. the weekends are decent with at least 4-5 on friday, sat and sunday...when it warms up that will be sure to increase....good reason to have some session IPA's on tap.

Now that i think about it...i make 20lts every fortnight = 520lts of beer = 10Lts per week which averages 1.42Lts per day

approx 3.5 schooners per day.....oh dear I love beer!


----------



## Forever Wort (18/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Truth is before I brewed I couldn't have given a rats ass about beer, now I am in heaven...hop heaven that is :icon_drool2:


I wouldn't go that far but before I started brewing I definitely drank more wine than beer. Beer was my poker night and pub drink; wine was what I drank at home or out for dinner - heavy reds and dry whites.

But now I could count the glasses of wine I have drunk since I started brewing on my fingers!


----------



## Eagleburger (18/9/14)

About 3L per night. Most of that is session beer.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (18/9/14)

I drink enough not to care and just enough not to remember something about the thing with the thing


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/9/14)

My girlfriend thinks I didn't too much, but after reading most of this, I'm not even close to being up to par. I have a few AFD per week and then when I do drink, I reckon I drink 1 stubby with maybe three on Saturday and one on Sunday. 

I also seem to drink less now I brew my own mostly because supply doesn't keep up with demand, but also because I savour my own more than the mega swill.


----------



## hupthomas (20/9/14)

6-7 bitterly chilled beverages of a mildly intoxicating nature on a Frid & Sat night when I don't have to get up early the next day..


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/9/14)

Nothing for two weeks when I'm on site. Then as much as I damn well feel like when I'm home for a week. Ranges from nothing to half a keg (or equivalent of commercial) per day.


----------



## black_labb (21/9/14)

Been pretty slow drinking for a while. I'll drink 3-5 nights a week having 1-3 pints and not usually consuming any more on the weekends.

When I was doing an unpaid internship a year ago and working a 6th day trying to get some sort of income the only thing that I wanted was a few beers at the end of the day. I bought a playstation to slow the weekday drinking. Looking back I was a miserable prick for that 6 months for a few reasons, basically I was working 6 days with almost no income once travel expenses were factored in there. I'm nearly as busy now but I'm much happier and have a healthier and more varied lifestyle


----------

